# Anyone else's power button feel kind of "wonky"?



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

So, I've kind of noticed this from day one. My power button just feels kind of weird. The click can very. If it's sitting for a while the first click normally is more of a firm click, I can actually hear it. Kind of in a loose way, but it's not really loose. After the first click it tightens up again kind of like how it should and feel fine, but then that repeats after it sitting a while. It's gone through a bunch of different stages of it just feeling weird. Has anyone else had this? I won't call it an issue on less it falls out or doesn't work, but I'm curious.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

There might be some dust or something tiny in there. Or it could be sticky

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Having always been a Moto owner I can honestly say in comparison this phone "feels" like it was made by Fisher Price. My volume buttons rattle and my power button also feels loose. However, I don't think it's so cheap that they ever will and by putting the phone in a case all the low build quality of the external phone are blissfully hidden and out of my mind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Having always been a Moto owner I can honestly say in comparison this phone "feels" like it was made by Fisher Price. My volume buttons rattle and my power button also feels loose. However, I don't think it's so cheap that they ever will and by putting the phone in a case all the low build quality of the external phone are blissfully hidden and out of my mind.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


You've never used a Droid X I take it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

akellar said:


> You've never used a Droid X I take it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


? That phone is amazingly solid. Have to agree with mcp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

samsuck said:


> There might be some dust or something tiny in there. Or it could be sticky
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


any idea how I could get that out?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

akellar said:


> You've never used a Droid X I take it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I came from a Droid X it was incredibly solid it was just built tough. I honestly don't find the build quality on this phone bad at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't find build quality bad at all. Samsung is kind of knows for making flimsy feeling phones that are actually pretty tough. My power button just feels weird.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> I came from a Droid X it was incredibly solid it was just built tough. I honestly don't find the build quality on this phone bad at all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Moto makes some rugged devices.
They just need to get with unlockable devices
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Galaxy nexus internals in a moto's body. That'd be pretty sick. Considering the razr maxx, I'd say motorola is in the lead right now with build quality. Nobody else has been able to do that nearly as thin.


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

The Galaxy Nexus body is not the greatest. Its plastic... and it honestly does feel kinda cheap. As for the power button, my galaxy nexus's power button is very firm. however when i shake the phone a little, i can hear something, possibly the camera moving around slightly.


----------



## Mystmaker33 (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine are pretty solid, no real wiggle but I have recently had a problem where my power button has become less sensitive, so I have to press it quite hard to work.

Anyone else run into this?


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

All I've noticed is power button is 10X better than that of my Thunderbolt. (I use Incipio Sycrillic(sp?) Case however)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

How weird lol... I JUST noticed mine does it, and noticed the exact same symptoms. If its sitting next to me for a bit, and i tap power, it makes a audible click. Then it's fine for a bit. Not sure why it's doing that, but as long as it works, i dont see it being too much of an issue. It is somewhat annoying though...


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

doublea500 said:


> however when i shake the phone a little, i can hear something, possibly the camera moving around slightly.


+100000


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

what drives me off the f****** wall is the extended battery back door. This thing is designed so poorly. My has slight 'give' in all sorts of areas. i can feel it when im texting or using my phone and it drives me crazy.


----------



## bossman013 (Aug 28, 2012)

cvbcbcmv said:


> So, I've kind of noticed this from day one. My power button just feels kind of weird. The click can very. If it's sitting for a while the first click normally is more of a firm click, I can actually hear it. Kind of in a loose way, but it's not really loose. After the first click it tightens up again kind of like how it should and feel fine, but then that repeats after it sitting a while. It's gone through a bunch of different stages of it just feeling weird. Has anyone else had this? I won't call it an issue on less it falls out or doesn't work, but I'm curious.


my phone just started doing this EXACT same thing yesterday. read a few other people online say it was something sticky like dust or a glue inside the phone. im gonna hope mine goes away cuz it works fine, but if it doesnt, I might open it up and see if there's anything sitting there to clean out. is yours still doing this since Feb?


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

The only time I had that issue was with my last replacement but what I find strange is that the made in china nexuses had buttons that rattled but the Korean ones don't rattle at all...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceejay (Apr 28, 2012)

this is why i use pgm, haven't touched my power button in months


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

ceejay said:


> this is why i use pgm, haven't touched my power button in months


Same here. I only have to touch it when I power it on, since I have to power down at work (which I use a homescreen shortcut through ROM Toolbox to do). For screen off, I'm using GMD Gesture Control with a swipe to the right along the bottom border of the screen.


----------



## ceejay (Apr 28, 2012)

zwade01 said:


> Same here. I only have to touch it when I power it on, since I have to power down at work (which I use a homescreen shortcut through ROM Toolbox to do). For screen off, I'm using GMD Gesture Control with a swipe to the right along the bottom border of the screen.


PGM has slide to power off also, I'm on the paid version though


----------



## bossman013 (Aug 28, 2012)

cvbcbcmv said:


> any idea how I could get that out?


this is what im looking for.. if anyone with this same issue has tried this.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Another vote for PGM. All of my friends think I'm some sort of god when I slide my finger across a black screen and my phone turns on


----------



## bossman013 (Aug 28, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Another vote for PGM. All of my friends think I'm some sort of god when I slide my finger across a black screen and my phone turns on


does it drain your battery at all? thats the only thing i'd be concerned with. or accidental slide to power on while in my pocket or something


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't noticed any issues but as others have mentioned I'm always using touch to wake now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

bossman013 said:


> does it drain your battery at all? thats the only thing i'd be concerned with. or accidental slide to power on while in my pocket or something


I have not noticed any battery drain but was having issues with it waking in my pocket. I switched from slide to unlock to double tap to unlock and all is well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bossman013 (Aug 28, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> I have not noticed any battery drain but was having issues with it waking in my pocket. I switched from slide to unlock to double tap to unlock and all is well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


ahh Ok, very cool. Thanks man! Might have to check it out.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

bossman013 said:


> does it drain your battery at all? thats the only thing i'd be concerned with. or accidental slide to power on while in my pocket or something


No battery drain, that was key when I bought it, and I think it's easier to press a button than it is to swipe to turn on in your pocket


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

ceejay said:


> PGM has slide to power off also, I'm on the paid version though


I know, but I was already on Gesture Control before I had PGM and use it for many other things besides screen off. I've been thinking of purchasing PGM full so I can double tap to wake. If I'm not being still with my phone in my pocket, I get a lot of false awakenings (contrary to spaz's prior post







).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bossman013 (Aug 28, 2012)

So I took everyone's advice and bought the full version of PGM. Great app! No pocket wakes or battery drain after a full 24 hrs of usage. Thanks for the suggestion all! On a side note.. my power button stopped doing its sticky thing last night as well and its been back to normal for 24 hrs too lol. I guess PGM was meant to be. Glad I got it.


----------

